#  > Telecomunicações >  > Juniper >  >  Juniper R&S - Qual a demanda atual para esses serviços?

## minimonics

Bom dia Senhores,

Gostaria de saber qual a demanda no mercado para Juniper? Ou so os Services Providers que utilizam desse fantastica tecnlogia?
 :Top:

----------


## ederamboni

Utilizamos em nossa Infra, esta alocado em Sp ligado ao PTT e outra operadoras de troca, e temos disponibilidade de atender onde tiver fibra Intelig.

----------

